# updating vsftpd-ssl from 2.3.5 to 3.0.0



## dougs (May 25, 2012)

```
cc -o vsftpd main.o utility.o prelogin.o ftpcmdio.o postlogin.o privsock.o  tunables.o ftpdataio.o secbuf.o
 ls.o  postprivparent.o logging.o str.o netstr.o sysstr.o strlist.o  banner.o filestr.o parseconf.o secutil.o
  ascii.o oneprocess.o twoprocess.o privops.o standalone.o hash.o  tcpwrap.o ipaddrparse.o access.o features.o
 readwrite.o opts.o  ssl.o sslslave.o ptracesandbox.o ftppolicy.o sysutil.o sysdeputil.o  seccompsandbox.o -Wl,-s
  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -lssp_nonshared -fPIE -pie -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,now `./vsf_findlibs.sh`
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/crt1.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/lib/crt1.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd.
www-root@/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd: cd ..
www-root@/usr/ports/ftp: uname -a
FreeBSD www.dawnsign.com 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
www-root@/usr/ports/ftp:
```

What does this mean 
	
	



```
cannot read symbols: Bad value
```

I tried reinstalling, same effect. All of the vsftpd ports on all of my other FreeBSD servers update just fine.

Yes, I realize the current FreeBSD version isn't supported.

~Doug


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 26, 2012)

Haven't been able to build it here, either; not that error though.
...
Built it successfully just then. (Two days later...)


----------



## interfasys (Feb 10, 2014)

Old topic, but Google finds it when you're looking into issues with base and PIE. The problem in that port was coming from CFLAGS. -fPIE -pie is not supported.


----------

